# giving up



## susan7777 (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi, Glad you all are here. I am in tears today because I think I'm coming to the realization that I have to stop. I am 47 and I did my first round of clomid ever after having the initial fsh or whatever it was blood test on day 3 of my period. I wasn't going to pursue but then the doctor called and said my blood looked good and to try. so i did the clomid. Now it is day 13 and took the ovulation kit test and showed ovulation. went to doc for ultrasound and blood. she never called back. when i called her she sounded mad and busy and mumbled something like we're not going to try this month because "I don't know what kind of test you took"(the kind she wrote down) but your blood numbers are too low and I don't see much on ultrasound. I hung up in tears. Number 1 she seems callous and not interested in helping me. Number 2 is she right about the blood numbers for ovulation and if this cycle is a dump why wouldn't any of the rest be any different? Should I just give it up? Please could someone help me. I wish I never started now.


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Susan

Not really anything I can say but I am sending a hug to you.

Clare


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Ohh Susan, I'm so sorry you have been spoken to in this way. It's so insensitive. Regardless of whether you are paying for the treatmentI or not, I would call her back and explain how you feel. I know you may not feel like doing this but she may change her tune if she realises that it has upset you so much. You need to be well informed, particularly if you are thinking of giving up.

Good luck.

Becca
X


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi, I am not able to answer your questions but it is appauling how she spoke to you. How dare she?It's hard enough going through all of this without having your doctor, the person you rely on for help to make you feel terrible. I would ring back and try and catch her in a better mood and say that you want things to be explained to you more clearly. If you are not up to it I would get your husband to call saying that you are both concerned and wish to be informed of what stage you are at as you want to know as much as you can. 
I tried clomid for 4 mths and it did not work for me. I had to have about 2 scans a month and when my follies were looking big enough I had to have a jab of HSG to release the egg and then timed intercourse.
I had to have scans near day 10 and blood tests prior to having it on day 3 and 21 before I started any cycles. Now I am on IUI 2nd go.
Let us know how you get on. the only thing I can think of is with clomid if your follies are not big enough and you are not being treated with other drugs like Menopaur they can not make them increased in size without increasing your dosage. I think people start with one tablet for 5 consecutive days and then they can move you up to two or 3 tabs for 5 consecutive days but maybe start you taking your tablets sooner or later for a better effect.
good luck. fingers crossed.


----------



## susan7777 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thank you all who posted this afternoon. I was so upset but feeling better now. I figured I spent half of my life worrying and raising 2 beautiful children(still raising 10 year old) and I want the second half to be as enjoyable as possible. However, I did ring my doc back up and told her exactly how I felt, that she was being very callous with such a sensitive matter and I felt that she wasn't much interested. She said that she indeed was, that perhaps Monday my follies will have done something (which she said she very much doubted) and that we could make an appointment to start injectibles next cycle. A part of me wishes that I could just put this to rest. I don't think it is really possible at my age. I read here that after 40 ivf should be given, maybe one try only of iui. I tend to agree although I don't think at my age I would be a candidate of ivf. Anyway I wish everyone love and hugs and luck!!! Thanks all.


----------



## Alison Jane (Apr 3, 2003)

Hello Susan

I am so sorry at the way that you have been treated - it sounds an extremely unkind way to behave - it doesn't matter what age we are, it is still such a painful experience and a trained doctor/nurse should realise this.

Just to give you a small glimmer of hope - a friend of mine recently told me that his sister who had tried for years to conceive without success - had IVF (with donor eggs) and was successful first time at the age of 46. She was 47 when she gave birth last year. I am not certain of the clinic but I believe it was in Nottingham.

I wish you well whichever path you decide upon.

Love Alison xxx


----------

